# Delphi Intros XM SKYFi Marine Kit



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

UV-Treated Cradle Cover and Splash Proof

Delphi Corp. recently introduced its XM SKYFi Marine Kit, which allows users to experience XM satellite radio through their SKYFi receiver (sold separately) while cruising through the waters.

Delphi's Marine Kit includes the hardware and installation instructions enabling users to install satellite radio on virtually any boat.

For splash proof protection, the Delphi XM SKYFi Marine Kit features a UV-treated cradle cover, which helps users see the display while helping protect their SKYFi receiver. A wireless FM adaptor with a conformal-coated circuit board, allows users to experience XM's programming.

The Delphi XM SKYFi Marine Kit will be available at select U.S. retailers beginning this month for approximately $200.

For more information on Delphi products, visit http://www.delphi.com. For more information on XM Satellite Radio, visit http://www.xmradio.com.

http://www.skyretailer.com


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sounds pretty cool, $200 is a bit expensive though.


----------

